

What do you do when an employee dies? - RobIsIT
http://crankypm.com/2011/04/death-product-manager/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheCrankyProductManager+%28The+Cranky+Product+Manager%29

======
RobIsIT
A litmus test for many VC's is the question, "what would happen to your
product if you were hit by a bus?"

This article talks a lot about the social aspects of what to do in the office
if a co-worker dies. From a startup perspective, important projects can hinge
on a single employee. One of the things that this article missed was how
important documentation and communication are to avoiding the "hit by a bus"
problem.

